# Wise money transfer company (Transferwise)



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hi,

I was wondering if any folk here had any long term experience with the money transfer company Wise, they used to be called Transferwise.

Cheers.


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

I’ve used it for years and it’s great. The Euro account is based in Belgium, and this seems to work fine for all my needs.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thank you ARPC. Are in Portugal? And if so can you use the debit card to pay a landlord and utilities?

Cheers.


----------



## Armin Härtl (7 mo ago)

My wise account was stolen Someone must have hacked my account and got into it An account was then opened in English pounds and a total of 30,000 US$ was transferred to 3 wise accounts. I always had my phone with me and I didn't get any security codes either I don't even have the wise app on my phone. I immediately reported the theft to the public prosecutor's office and to wise. My wise account was then closed and I didn't even get back the remaining amount of around US$ 800. I was then contacted by wise with questions via email, all of which I answered. It's been 48 days since the theft and I haven't heard from wise. They no longer reply to my emails either


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Armin, that's frightening. Did you lose $30,000 or $800?


----------



## Armin Härtl (7 mo ago)

I lose 30000 $


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

I hope your government hepls you out. Good luck.


----------



## Armin Härtl (7 mo ago)

Thank you


----------



## Armin Härtl (7 mo ago)

Armin Härtl said:


> Thank you





Mac62 said:


> I hope your government hepls you out. Good luck.


Wise ( transfair wise ) returned all my money


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

That's wonderful news Armin! Best of luck for the future.


----------



## Armin Härtl (7 mo ago)

Mac62 said:


> That's wonderful news Armin! Best of luck for the future.


Thank you very much


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)




----------

